# Finally finished intarsia projects!



## scoffey (Mar 1, 2011)

Here are a few projects I finally finished. I tend to move on to one project before finishing the previous, as you can probably tell by now.


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

Those came out very nice. I like the barn wood frame.


----------



## bigcouger (Jan 4, 2012)

Looking good I know how ya fell there I have about 3 to 4 projects going at the same time :yes:


----------



## buggyman1 (Nov 16, 2011)

Man, i really like those. I've always wanted to try intarsia, i even went to Judy Gale Roberts studio one year when i was in Tenn. to see hers. That first one is unreal...nice job.


----------



## scoffey (Mar 1, 2011)

Thanks everybody. I actually got started doing intarsia after seeing some of Judy Gale Roberts work in a magazine and my swamp scene is inspired by one of her works.


----------



## Chaincarver Steve (Jul 30, 2011)

They're all very cool. I especially love the first one. The doggie in the window is very cute. I'm glad you showed a close-up. I can't wait to see your skull one completed as well. Keep up the great work.


----------



## Taylormade (Feb 3, 2011)

Those are absolutely incredible. I've been wanting to start my first intarsia project for several months now but don't really know where to start... it'd awesome (hint hint, nudge nudge) if someone wanted to take the time to do a build thread on one.


----------



## ACP (Jan 24, 2009)

Yes, what everyone else said. I love the intarsia and your use of the old wood frames rocks. I think it's a really cool look.


----------



## scoffey (Mar 1, 2011)

Hey Taylormade, funny you mentioned a build thread, do a search in the project showcase for "sugar skull build thread". Ask and you shall receive! And thanks for all the compliments everybody. If anyone is wanting to start intarsia and has questions, ill be glad to help!


----------

